# كاميرا الويب هل يمكن تحويلها الى كاميرا يت وصلها بمنفذ التلفاز vedio



## ابو عبد البارئ (3 أبريل 2011)

هل يمكن تحويل كاميرا الويب ذات المنفذ usb الى كاميرا يمكن لها ان تظهر الصورة على شاشة التلفاز -مثل كاميرا المراقبة - اذاكان ذلك ممكن فما هي الطريقة وإذا لم يكن ممكن لماذا؟ وبارك الله فيكم وجعل ذلك في ميزان حسناتكم ...


----------



## الاسيوطى (3 أبريل 2011)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
ياريت الرد علشان نستفيد


----------



## WASEEMIRAQ10 (3 أبريل 2011)

طبعا هذا الشي ممكن اذا كان لديك جهاز ( lrx ) تستطيع تحويل usb الى منفد a\v يربط على التلفزيون ولكن يجب برمجة الكامرة على هذا الجهاز عن طريق الحاسوب وبوجود قرص التعريف الخاص بالكامرة


----------



## عماد الحسينى عيسى (5 أبريل 2011)

السلام عليكم . اعتقد انة ماينفع لان الكامير لها برنامج يجب ان يتعرف علية الكمبيوتر حتى تعمل ولا يمكن لا جهاز تلفزيون حتى ولوسد ان يتعرف عليها.


----------



## عماد الحسينى عيسى (5 أبريل 2011)

اسف اقصد سى دى cd


----------



## ابو عبد البارئ (6 أبريل 2011)

بارك الله في جهودكم جميعا يا اخوة


----------

